# Best Schooling tetra



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

What would be considered the best schooling tetras?


----------



## AUvet14 (Apr 11, 2011)

Rummynose tetra are supposed to be an excellent choice. I haven't kept them but I've read that they are excellent schoolers. I have harlequin rasboras and they school nicely though they aren't a tetra.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

I agree with Rummynose personally. I have 30 in my 125g and they school very nicely! 

A couple of years back I was also looking for a really nice schooling fish. This video is what made me decide on the Rummynose Tetra 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWj71L7khPE&feature=related


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

+1 on rummynose. I keep 12 in my 29g, and they rock!
cheers,
big o


----------



## Dany08fa (Jul 3, 2012)

I heard rummys form the most compact school, but they arent as hardy as other tetras.


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

I just picked up some green fire tetras. They school but not as close as the rummy nose. They almost touch each other as they swim around.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Rummy it is, I had planned on those but thought that there might be something different. I have 10 Blue fin tetras in the tank and now that I switch the flow on my 2 filers from back to fron to now left to right, the blue fins school nice. I have 8 and they look good. My Orange Von Rio tetras look bright orange and red and always lay eggs, but they are all scattered around the bottom of the tank ( 55G)


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good choice. I would have went with them too but I was stocking a 10g and thought they'd be a little cramped


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Rummynosse, cardinals, black neons, black skirts, golds.... There are quite a few.


----------



## CallMeEddie (Aug 16, 2012)

That's a really cool video!


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Almost any tetra. But for one's I've personally seen, rummynose, cardinals, or pristellas.


----------



## Siggav (Jun 29, 2009)

My penguin tetras school pretty well usually too, I've got 12. They spread out as well sometimes and fight among each other though, but still way better schoolers than my neons were.


----------



## Riverboa (Mar 18, 2009)

I have kept the following tetras: Cardinals, RummyNose, Neon, Black, Gold, Green Neon, Serpae, Redeye. 

In my experience, the best schooling are Serpaes followed by RummyNose and Gold tetras.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes this: "Almost any tetra. But for one's I've personally seen, rummynose, cardinals, or pristellas."

Very untrue as I have kept many, and allot of them do not school at all.


----------



## Vesh (Jan 16, 2010)

Redfin schools the best. Better than rummynose.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

I've a school of 7 neons and they are almost always together. I really want to get a school of rumynose too. I hear that they can help you know when your water is bad because their red nose will go away, not sure if this is true but it sounds cool.

Another great schooler group are roseline sharks, they are not tetras but are very peaceful rosabarbs.


----------

